# A, a  Dem controlled NASA is BACK!!!!!



## glhs837

Last time around, we were worried about ensuring everyone knew about Muslim contributions to science, this time, well, read it and weep. The acting administrator put out a statement.  Five or six papragraphs. The actual missions? Yeah, they get passing mention in the very last one. Before you get to those things, the actual work of NASA, you get this tripe.... 



> The Biden-Harris Administration’s commitment to diversity, equity and inclusion, combating climate change, and creating economic opportunity for all Americans is real – and we all have a role to play in turning that commitment into action. At NASA, we embrace diversity because we understand that different opinions, backgrounds, and perspectives create an enriching environment that fuels innovation and personal growth. Every difference of opinion, background, or perspective is an opportunity to learn and build relationships in the workplace that will make us stronger as an agency and as individuals. This is how we get through difficult times. It’s also how we achieve missions of unparalleled complexity and ambition that inspire the world.







__





						Message from NASA Acting Administrator Steve Jurczyk and Senior White House Appointee Bhavya Lal - SpaceRef
					

As we begin this next chapter for NASA, we want to thank Jim Bridenstine and Jim Morhard for their service and leadership of the agency through the many great successes […]




					www.spaceref.com


----------



## GURPS

WTF does that have to do with space


----------



## stgislander

Sounds almost boiler plate that could be read out to any Agency.


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> Sounds almost boiler plate that could be read out to any Agency.



Find: NASA 
Replace with: HHS/DOE/Etc.


----------



## gemma_rae

GURPS said:


> WTF does that have to do with space


That's where Creepy Joe came from.

But seriously, wasn't he spouting off about 'unity' just yesterday?


----------



## Gilligan

> ...a reckoning with racial injustice and inequality. ...



Could someone...anyone..please tell me what that trite phrase actually refers to?  They are all using it and I have no clue what they are referring to that exists in reality.


----------



## Kyle

Gilligan said:


> Could someone...anyone..please tell me what that trite phrase actually refers to?  They are all using it and I have no clue what they are referring to that exists in reality.


Promising more bread crumbs to minorities so they'll come back to the plantation.


----------



## stgislander

Gilligan said:


> Could someone...anyone..please tell me what that trite phrase actually refers to?  They are all using it and I have no clue what they are referring to that exists in reality.


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> Could someone...anyone..please tell me what that trite phrase actually refers to?  They are all using it and I have no clue what they are referring to that exists in reality.


----------



## Gilligan

glhs837 said:


> View attachment 154583



   I've noticed that the term "systemic racism" is hugely popular with the automatonic left these days. It's everywhere. And it's meaningless.


----------



## Monello

Currently there are 6 space agencies with launch capabilities.  China, The US, Russia, India, Japan and a European mix of Germany, Italy, Netherlands, France, Spain & England.  3 Asian nations and 8 Caucasian nations with those capabilities representing 3 continents.  Australia, South American and Africa have no such agencies.  It would appear that being a wealthy nation is a good indicator of having a flourishing space program.  Although Russia, China and India are certainly not on par with the other countries as far as wealth.  It's difficult to achieve true diversity when enormous land masses of the world lack the work experience to make a noticeable contribution to the project.  It would stand that high achievers in places that allow exposure to those programs would fill all the available job slots.  It's the same for trying to find ship builders in landlocked nations or selecting tree climbers in a country that is mostly rocks and sand.  There are a microscopic amount of people with the required skills to be picked for the team.


----------



## Toxick

Gilligan said:


> Could someone...anyone..please tell me what that trite phrase actually refers to?





WHITE PEOPLE BAD.

SATAN's chosen (i.e. White People) have held down persons of color for our own benefit since the DAWN OF TIME, and now reckoning for these sins must happen to set the balance of the universe anew.


And if you don't agree and acknowledge this FACT then you are a god damned racist. Probably a homophobe and a transphobe too you ****ing bigot.


----------



## Gilligan

Toxick said:


> WHITE PEOPLE BAD.
> 
> SATAN's chosen (i.e. White People) have held down persons of color for our own benefit since the DAWN OF TIME, and now reckoning for these sins must happen to set the balance of the universe anew.
> 
> 
> And if you don't agree and acknowledge this FACT then you are a god damned racist. Probably a homophobe and a transphobe too you ****ing bigot.


I have been duly chastened...I feel lower than whale poop...I want to run out and hug some random black people and hand them money.. And go give a hand job to that gay guy that's been hanging around the neighborhood. For my penance.


----------



## glhs837

Gilligan said:


> I have been duly chastened...I feel lower than whale poop...I want to run out and hug some random black people and hand them money.. And go give a hand job to that gay guy that's been hanging around the neighborhood. For my penance.



Wait, I thought you already gave him a job job?


----------



## stgislander

glhs837 said:


> Wait, I thought you already gave him a job job?


----------



## glhs837

stgislander said:


> View attachment 154592


----------

